# Beast of the East Grabowski vs. Overeem



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*
November 14, 2009

Gdynia Sports Hall,
Gdynia, Poland

Damian Grabowski vs. Valentijn Overeem
Karol Bedorf vs. Deividas Banaitis
Robert Jocz vs. Kenji Nagai
Michal Materla vs. Gareth Joseph
Michal Fijalka vs. Dave Dalgliesh
Sebastian Olchawa vs. Jason Jones
Marcin Elsner vs. Marcin Gulas Hans Stringer vs. TBA
Grzegorz Tredowski vs. TBA*​


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay i love Overeem like all the hardcores & everone knowshe has only got better.
But its time for him to stop fighting outside his skill set.
And its time for him to get back in the scrap with the big dogs.
I want to see Overeem shut up the critics

LOL wrong Overeem i ment his younger brother Alistair


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Brothers*

For a moment I thought we were talking about the younger Overeem!


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

V. Overeem is fighting Pedro Rizzo next so he can add another L to his streak


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Noteriety*

You don't think he can string enough notable wins together to make himself a bit more well known and maybe get into a good promotion like Strikeforce or DREAM like his younger brother? Speaking of which why is it that in several cases the younger brother gets more well known than the older brother? Look at the Overeems, the Ruas and the Shamrocks! Of course then there is the Emelianenkos!


----------

